# Drones



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you think Amazon will actually use drones to deliver packages ever ?

I know they have before but mainly only as a test or experiment.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

No. Never. The drones idea is complete fantasy. First there is the weight limitation of the payload. FAA regs say operators must maintain visual contact with the drone.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UPS already did some medical pkg deliveries.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Their future is like future of autonomous cars... it only works under certain lab conditions.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...540/google-wing-drone-delivery-library-books/


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Their future is like future of autonomous cars... it only works under certain lab conditions.


Exactly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> Do you think Amazon will actually use drones to deliver packages ever ?
> 
> I know they have before but mainly only as a test or experiment.


Can you imagine the skys filled with these things !?!?

Got enough JUNK in space !

Air is polluted with microwaves & radio frequencies.

We are assaulted with radar.

No wonder Cancer is through the roof !

They have NO RIGHT to do this to US !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Coming soon, 5G to a Theatre near you.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I dont know when "drone" became common parlance for "remote control airplane", but it was at some point after my childhood in the 90's. 

I know military drones have been around for decades, but now civilian "drones" are those quadcopter things. I don't know what anyone means anymore 🙃


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Delivery drones have my favorite L word all over them: liability!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Delivery drones have my favorite L word all over them: liability!


Yep, this. there's going to come a day when one of these drones gets sucked into an airline engine and 200 people die in an aluminum shower. Then say bye-bye to your socks delivered via quad-copter.

https://qz.com/209090/what-happens-if-a-drone-gets-sucked-into-a-passenger-jet-engine/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yep, this. there's going to come a day when one of these drones gets sucked into an airline engine and 200 people die in an aluminum shower. Then say bye-bye to your socks delivered via quad-copter.
> 
> https://qz.com/209090/what-happens-if-a-drone-gets-sucked-into-a-passenger-jet-engine/


They won't be allowed to fly close to any airplanes. AMZN has been working on drones for a while , 15 mile range/5 lb limit. They could possibly set up a warehouse in a perfect spot and start dropping parcels.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yep, this. there's going to come a day when one of these drones gets sucked into an airline engine and 200 people die in an aluminum shower. Then say bye-bye to your socks delivered via quad-copter.
> 
> https://qz.com/209090/what-happens-if-a-drone-gets-sucked-into-a-passenger-jet-engine/


Or a 16 pound bowling ball being delivered break loose from the drone and falls on people or property.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> They won't be allowed to fly close to any airplanes.


They're already not allowed close to airplanes, and yet multiple strikes have already happened.

And first chance they get, Amazon will make the "pilots" independent contractors so when someone gets killed by a five pound brick dropping on their head they can shirk the liability onto the operator.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yep, this. there's going to come a day when one of these drones gets sucked into an airline engine and 200 people die in an aluminum shower. Then say bye-bye to your socks delivered via quad-copter.
> 
> https://qz.com/209090/what-happens-if-a-drone-gets-sucked-into-a-passenger-jet-engine/


:roflmao: OR one of them loses control and crashes into little joey playing on the playground decapitating him! OR one of them carrying Happy Meals crashes head on into a school bus windshield causing the driver to roll down an embankment. The list of possibilities is endless! :thumbup:


----------

